# birth control pill switch



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

hey gals! pardon my ignorance in this...but my ob/gyn just switched my bc pill because my old one was making me spot in between periods. i have not switched pills in a while, so i kind of forgot how it works. i know that this, the first month i have to use a back up method - since the new pill hasn't "kicked in". so, my question is this - i am still spotting this month. is that just because the new pill hasn't "kicked in"? so if i give it a couple more months it will straighten out? just checking, because i am tired of all this spotting!! (not to mention it aggravates ibs and all) thanks a lot for your brain power!!!~mrs. mason


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I switched my pill for other reasons a few months ago. I am taking the new pill continuously to stop my periods. The new pill actaully has helped a great deal with the IBS symptoms. Anyway, I had cramps this month and spotting evem though I wasn't supposed to have my period. I called the doc and she said it is very normal to spot with the pill. If you have questions, call your doc.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

thanks! yeah i should just call. although i sometimes wonder if they get sick of talking to me and think i'm a hypochodriac...lol oh well, that's what they're there for, right? thanks again at least i know it is not way outside of what is "normal"~mrs. mason


----------



## My Name is Melinda (Mar 30, 2002)

I was on the Pill for ovarian cysts and because I had really heavy painful periods, and being on the Pill helped some but I didn't like the way I felt. My doctor thought my nausea was caused by the pills so he kept switching it just about every month, which I don't know if the nausea really was caused by the pills or if it was the IBS. But after changing them so often my system was totally screwed up.So I ended going to the health department and talking to them, because i didn't feel like I was getting anywhere with the doctor, he just kept wanting to try another brand. At the health department I decided to try the Depo-Provera shot because several of my friends were on it and liked it a lot better than the pills.I could not be happier with it! They warned me that I might bleed the whole first month, so i bought the big package of pads (36 count i think) but one year later I'm still using out of that same package! The cramps have went away, and although i have not had another ultrasound done to check on the cysts, i don't have the pain i used to have with them anymore.I think some people do good with it and others don't but it might be worth looking into. As far as the spotting goes, I had a little at first, but now hardly have any and my periods only come once every three months when it is time for me to get a shot, and sometimes they don't even come then. And they are usually so light all i have to wear is a pantiliner and it usually lasts two days at the most. So that is really nice...Oh and Mrs. Mason, i understand how you feel about being treated like a hypochondriac. I get that same feeling when I go to my doctor anymore.Anyway, hope you get everything straightened out







Melinda


----------

